# Boy or girl rir



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay they are prob production red. They are suppose to all pullets. Got them on Good Friday.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Also they all have nuns where spurs should be. Really hoping rural king didn't screw me over


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like maybe a couple boys. Even if you got some boys you didn't get "screwed" over. Chicken sexing is not 100% accurate and almost all hatcheries have fine print that states they are allowed a 10% error in sexing. Considering Rural King in just a middle man and labels their birds according to what the hatchery send them they are not at fault for wrongly sexed birds. The hatchery sexes them not Rural King. Getting the random rooster is normal, it all apart of getting chicks.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I know I have at least two roosters but I bought these guys for eggs. I know sexting isnt 100% but when they say "these arr all pullets" then they better be all pullets. Rural king is going to get a rude call if more than two are boys. I only bought ten so 8:2 isn't good. Luckily they are all sweet.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give it time even hens have small nubs where roos have spurs


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I read that. The spurs are all the same sizes. I don't know if that matters. Don't really know when a boys spur would get bigger.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

It takes a little time about a year but they'll start crowing way before that. If u can get some closer pics of their comb, wattle, and rail feathers it would help


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Never mind my kid just showed me how to zoom. I agree two do look like they could be Roos. The others tail feathers from what I can don't seem to pointed which Is a good thing. Good luck any how


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I think two are probably boys. Which is okay with me. They have so much room and a taught them well. None of them peck at me. I made sure I was top of the pecking order lol.


----------

